# Artcut software alternative



## Mellie82 (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi so I have just purchased a vinyl plotter and it came with artcut. I can't figure out how to import files and it looks like its not a very good program. 
I also have sure cuts a lot and was wondering if this would work with it or if there is something else I can buy to use instead of this program? 

I have been told the Brand is SEIKI and the machine size is 1350 

Thanks


----------



## Robspace9268 (Mar 9, 2016)

Mellie82 said:


> Hi so I have just purchased a vinyl plotter and it came with artcut. I can't figure out how to import files and it looks like its not a very good program.
> I also have sure cuts a lot and was wondering if this would work with it or if there is something else I can buy to use instead of this program?
> 
> I have been told the Brand is SEIKI and the machine size is 1350
> ...


Looks like an older model UScutter plotter.


----------

